# Now that Eriza's not bleeding, I'm out for someone else's



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I have now remember exactly why I have a big old doberman and not a little purse dog: The purse dogs have NO restraint.

My room-mate owns a black toy pomeranian named Zoey, who I *USUALLY* love. However, today may have me forever anti-Zoeyed. I was holding my Eriza on the couch today after work, like ALWAYS, just chilling out and snuggling. Eriza has always been very very relaxed and sweet and so likes to "splat" and lay on her back with her legs sticking up on a regular basis. Today was one of those "splat" days, and she was splatted on my leg. I was reading a book, because, well, she was asleep-- nothing to worry about there!! HOWEVER, I didn't notice that my room-mate's little Satan-spawn dog had somehow climbed up onto the back of the couch and was sitting just over my shoulder. She jumped over my shoulder, landed on my lap, and bit Eriza right on the face, with absolutely NO provocation. Eriza screamed (I have NEVER heard ANY of my hedgies scream before now, and let me tell you, your hedgie-mama drive kicks in and you see RED) and I may or may not have minorly punted the vulture across the living room. Eriza bled for a while, but I have styptic powder that I keep on hand for nail clipping (just in case, hasn't happened to me but still...) and I put it on her face. It's now scabbed over nicely, and isn't showing any signs of lethargy, weakness, etc. that comes with blood loss, so I think physically, she's going to be alright (although I called my vet and we're going in tomorrow anyways). Emotionally and psychologically, however, she seems VERY traumatized. She does NOT pop or hiss at ANYONE, EVER, and since the incident, she's hissed at every single sound and movement she notices. She ate a worm and a kibble for me, so I know her jaw isn't permanently damaged, and she even lets me touch the ouchie, but she just doesn't want anything to do with anyone else. She finally fell asleep snuggled into my shirt and did her "I'm relaxed" hiccups, but any time there is a sound other than me typing or breathing, she puffs up again. I was a vet tech, I foster pets all the time, I love animals... but right this second I honestly want to destroy that little plague-rat that bit my baby. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Gah. So sorry to hear this, and I completely understand your anger toward Zoey. My mom and I own a Havanese/Westie mix. He weighs about 15 pounds, and is the most unpredictable little thing. When he sees my hedgie Milly, he FREAKS OUT. I don't trust him anywhere near my baby.

Those little dogs, they get themselves into trouble... you were completely justified in your punting the crapstain!

I hope Eriza is just fine, and doesn't suffer too much mental trauma!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

:shock: I am usually a lover of all animals with four legs or less, and I am having no trouble seeing how your affection for the dog could go from OK to :evil

I am very glad to hear that so far Eriza is able to eat and cuddle with you for some comfort. Poor little hedgie baby *cuddles for Eriza*


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no, I'm really hoping everything turns out okay for your poor baby. Sending good vibes your way. *hugs to you and Eriza*


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh no, sorry to hear what happened. I know how scary that must have been for both of you and glad that your little one seems to be okay. Where was the roommate, I would have been so upset with the roommate since they are responsible for the dog. I have a very small mix breed dog under 15 pounds. I find a lot of times its not that the little dogs can't be trained its just that many owners tend to let them get away with more than they would for a larger dog. It took me awhile to train mine but now she is very good and listens excellently. I drift though because I know that my reaction would have been the same as yours and I would be seeing red after that incident.

Hope it goes great at the vets tomorrow, please keep us updated on the little one. I hope she recovers from the fright soon.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

We're about to go to the vet, I'll let everyone know how it goes. She seems to be doing well, behaving pretty much like always, except a little crankier... As am I!!

I had a... discussion... with my room-mate. She is now not allowed to leave the house without kenneling her dog, her dog has to wear a collar with a bell on it at all times, and it is not allowed to be in any room that she is not. If she doesn't go by these rules, I have informed her that I will put her dog outside the front door and not notify her, and it will stay out there until she remembers to pay attention to her own animal. If it gets hit by a car or picked up by animal control, so be it, it's her fault for not noticing that she has a pet and it's her responsibility.

I've cooled off a little bit, but I still have some anger issues at that dog, and probably will for a long while. :evil: 

Thanks for all your support and good vibes-- it's definitely helping Eriza out


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Poor Eriza!!! Please let us know how the vet visit goes. Kudos to throwing the gauntlet down with your roommate, too. Argh, no offence to anyone with very little dogs (not all, just some breeds), but most of the time they're yippy, shrill, angry little jerks. I've known some nice ones, but they've been the exception.

P.S. By the way, I really enjoy your way with words: "satan-spawn", "vulture", "plague-rat". Beautiful.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

moothecow said:


> Argh, no offence to anyone with very little dogs (not all, just some breeds), but most of the time they're yippy, shrill, angry little jerks. I've known some nice ones, but they've been the exception.


I agree, I've rarely met a little dog who doesn't annoy the **** out of me. And I LOVE most dogs. I've noticed that the little dogs that I do like are ones like puggles and dachshunds, not the prissy little manic ones with poofy hair. Thank goodness my family agrees, and we have the most wonderful lab/shepherd mix.

DasIgelPoggie--let us know how the vet visit goes, I'll be thinking of Eriza. And good for you for making your roommate take responsibility. *hugs*


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

moothecow said:


> Poor Eriza!!! Please let us know how the vet visit goes. Kudos to throwing the gauntlet down with your roommate, too. Argh, no offence to anyone with very little dogs (not all, just some breeds), but most of the time they're yippy, shrill, angry little jerks. I've known some nice ones, but they've been the exception.
> 
> P.S. By the way, I really enjoy your way with words: "satan-spawn", "vulture", "plague-rat". Beautiful.


A lot of those smaller dogs are genetic cross breeds and other things which I think has lead to some of the reasons. That being said I know that even ones that were always that small naturally on their own genetics are very temperamental, but then again I am more a cat then dog person and my cats which are all with my mother now have met me hogs and the girls and the cats always supervised are sweet to each other.

I hope you Eriza is okay and all goes well


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, we went back to the vet, and Eriza was very well-behaved. She does seem to have some tenderness on her jaw where she was bitten, but the vet just said to put her on soft food for about a week and watch her carefully. There was some swelling but he thinks it's just bruising, which, considering all the alternatives, I'll take. The bill was footed by my room-mate, as I explained to her Eriza had a check up not even a month ago and I would not be paying to take her in if her dog wasn't a minion of the underworld. Zoey has not dared enter the same room as me since her last free flight offered by airline Ali's Foot, and I'm perfectly fine with that.

I agree-- little dogs are usually not trained at all. Because they're small, they escape attention most of the time, or people think their bad behavior is "cute". Zoey jumps up on your lap while your eating and begs for your food, people feed her tidbits and praise her. My doberman, Kita, puts her face anywhere NEAR someone when they're eating and she gets kicked out of the kitchen. Kita barks once she gets screamed at (by my room-mate, not me-- screaming is a very ineffective way to tell a dog not to bark) but Zoey goes postal and yaps her face off for ten minutes any time anyone opens the door, coming in OR leaving. It's ridiculous! She's not getting away with ANYTHING now though, not with me around anyway.



> moothecow wrote:
> Poor Eriza!!! Please let us know how the vet visit goes. Kudos to throwing the gauntlet down with your roommate, too. Argh, no offence to anyone with very little dogs (not all, just some breeds), but most of the time they're yippy, shrill, angry little jerks. I've known some nice ones, but they've been the exception.
> 
> P.S. By the way, I really enjoy your way with words: "satan-spawn", "vulture", "plague-rat". Beautiful.


Oh thanks  I always rather enjoy your verbage as well-- I love your posts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats good lets hope he's right and its just bruising, what a champ I can imagine a hedgie taking it much worse then your Eriza has  lots of extra attention and a bit of healthy and monitored spoiling I foresee in her future


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Zoey has not dared enter the same room as me since her last free flight offered by airline Ali's Foot, and I'm perfectly fine with that..


I'm sorry...but I'm dying right now :lol: :lol:

Glad Eriza is ok!!


----------



## CoOwner-HappyHedgies (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow thats just awful!! I hope she starts feeling a little better! If my dog went after any of my babies I would be extremely upset with her.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Lol I'm glad you thought that was funny Ava-- I tend to use a lot of imagery in my wording when something bothers me. You should hear me rant against bad drivers!

Thanks for all the well wishes. Eriza's doing well tonight, eating her soft food well and acting a little bit calmer than before. I'm very grateful she's as sweet as she is still! She's just a little more nervous is all.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

DasIgelPoggie said:


> Well, we went back to the vet, and Eriza was very well-behaved. She does seem to have some tenderness on her jaw where she was bitten, but the vet just said to put her on soft food for about a week and watch her carefully. There was some swelling but he thinks it's just bruising, which, considering all the alternatives, I'll take. The bill was footed by my room-mate, as I explained to her Eriza had a check up not even a month ago and I would not be paying to take her in if her dog wasn't a minion of the underworld. Zoey has not dared enter the same room as me since her last free flight offered by airline Ali's Foot, and I'm perfectly fine with that.


Bahaha re: airline Ali's Foot. Nicely done. (I do hope this airline allows hedgehogs to travel in cabins.) And I'm really glad Eriza is okay, more or less. Poor lady. Is your roommate sufficiently contrite about this? Sounds like it, if she's footing the bill without protest. Sending good wishes for speedy healing to Eriza!



DasIgelPoggie said:


> Oh thanks  I always rather enjoy your verbage as well-- I love your posts.


 Thank you! words are fun!


----------

